# tar command failed at least partially...

## Spinmc

Ciao a tutti e Buon Anno!

Da ieri ogni volta che installo un pacchetto relativo a KDE alla fine leggo il messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> Tar command failed at least partially - continuing anyway

 

ma poi tutto sembra andare bene.

E questo succede per ogni pacchetto relativo a KDE.

Durante la decompressione dell'archivio sorgente leggo che tar non trova nell'archivio file relativi a CMAKE.

Ad esempio per "kshisen":

 *Quote:*   

> tar: kdegames-4.4.5/ConfigureChecks.cmake: non trovato nell'archivio
> 
> tar: kdegames-4.4.5/config.h.cmake: non trovato nell'archivio
> 
> tar: kdegames-4.4.5/NEWS: non trovato nell'archivio
> ...

 

Ovviamente ho già provato a ricompilare sia tar che cmake.

Succede anche a voi? 

So che probabilmente si può ignorare questo messaggio (ho installato quasi tutto KDE così e sembra funzionare tutto), ma vorrei capirci qualcosa di più.

Grazie mille!

----------

## cloc3

confermo.tar: kdebase-workspace-4.5.4/config.h.cmake: non trovato nell'archivio

tar: kdebase-workspace-4.5.4/config.h.cmake: non trovato nell'archivio

accade anche a me.

non me ne ero accorto solo perché compilo kde in batch e, normalmente,  non guardo i log (soprattutto le parti iniziali dei log compilati con successo).

ad occhio non mi pare che ci sia molto da preoccuparsi.

probabilmente chi ha confezionato il pacchetto, ha fatto qualche hack sul tarball originare per allegerirlo di qualche byte.

in ogni caso, i sorgenti gentoo sono da un controllo sha1sum prima di essere scompattati.

puoi sempre fare una segnalazione su bugzilla per saperne di più.

o fare una ricerca. forse non sei l'unico ad avere visto il problema.

ecco un esempio datato dello stesso problema.

----------

## Spinmc

Grazie di aver confermato.

Ho appena riportato il bug.

A quanto mi è sembrato di capire c'è stata una modifica nel kde4-meta.eclass (ultima modifica il 30/12) in cui ciò che mi dà a pensare sono le righe:

```
      for f in cmake/ CMakeLists.txt ConfigureChecks.cmake config.h.cmake \

         AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL README NEWS ChangeLog

                        do

         extractlist+=" ${topdir}${moduleprefix}${f}"

              done

```

(non a caso alcuni dei file non trovati sono elencati in f) e

```

tar -xpf "${tarfile}" ${KMTARPARAMS} ${extractlist} || ewarn "tar extract command failed at least partially - continuing anyway"

```

In altre parole mi sembra che l'eclass sia stato modificato per un tipo diverso di archivi sorgente, forse in preparazione di qualche avanzamento di versione? Può essere?

----------

## ago

 *Spinmc wrote:*   

> Grazie di aver confermato.
> 
> Ho appena riportato il bug

 

L'ho immediatamente assegnato a kde...sono stati effettuati 3 bump ma sembra che l'errore che stiamo cercando dovrebbe essere proprio questo

----------

## Spinmc

Grazie!

Si, in effetti leggo dal diff che i file non trovati li cercava anche prima, quindi ciò che è cambiato è solo e soltanto l'ewarn.

Edit.

Già oggi pomeriggio il bug è stato marcato come "resolved invalid". Quindi mi sa che ce lo teniamo così e basta...   :Sad: 

----------

